
US Senate Warns Israel over Deepening Ties with China, Serious Security Concerns - codephined
https://www.haaretz.com/us-news/.premium-u-s-senate-condemns-deepening-israel-china-ties-cites-serious-security-concerns-1.7368680
======
codephined
We're in a trade war with China, and yet "our greatest ally" has been cozying
up with China for years. Technology acceleration programs, microchip
fabrications (while Israel designs hardware backdoors into x86 chips; the DEC,
or "Deeply Embedded Core"). Google "In Beijing, Netanyahu looks to ‘marry
Israel’s technology with China’s capacity’", "Netanyahu Xi", "Israel China
trade" etc. How does no one else see this? And why are we still sharing our
technology with Israel?

